# Shoot with a gorgeous young lady...



## Erik McCormick (May 22, 2009)

Just wanted to share some images of this beautiful young lady I recently did photos of.

































I'm positive we'll be working again in the near future! Thanks for looking!
Most taken with Nikon D700 w/ Sigma 70-200 f/2.8.  Last was with Nikkor 20 f/2.8.


----------



## paulpippin29 (May 22, 2009)

My God....... these are absolutely amazing man! Jeez...... I've never even come into this section of the forums before, I've been missing out apparently. You sir, are good, and the model, wow!

Do you have a website? I'de love to see more of your work.


----------



## Erik McCormick (May 22, 2009)

Yes, I do have a website.  I haven't updated it in awhile, but it's still up and going!

:: EM DIGITAL | PHOTOGRAPHY ::


----------



## paulpippin29 (May 22, 2009)

Wow! Nice site.

Man, you are living the dream, really are. I'm extremly envious, and even more so inspired. Your models are beautiful, your poses are perfect and unique, and your skills are just top notch.

I'm sending you a request on MySpace as well, where you just so happen to have even more great photography.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## dascrow (May 22, 2009)

Wow Erik, awesome work as usual man!


----------



## farmerj (May 22, 2009)

May want to reconsider your link to MySpace, or else reconcider your MySpace page.

I realize as we are free to express ourselves, it creates a "less than professional" image.


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2009)

Holy cow... NICE images.

Wow.


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2009)

First one is my favorite, btw... my reaction was literally "wow, looks like a cover of vogue..."


----------



## Erik McCormick (May 22, 2009)

farmerj said:


> May want to reconsider your link to MySpace, or else reconcider your MySpace page.
> 
> I realize as we are free to express ourselves, it creates a "less than professional" image.


 

I totally understand where you are coming from.  However, I'm not a professional.  This is just a fun hobby with a little extra cash coming in on the side.  I guess I should put that on my myspace page, as I have that listed on my Modelmayhem page.

But myspace has ultimately been the best advertising tool for me.  Most of all, it's free!


----------



## manaheim (May 22, 2009)

^^^ this is a hobby for you?!?  

The injustice of it all!!!


----------



## paulpippin29 (May 22, 2009)

"The injustice of it all" is correct indeed!

This should be your career!


----------



## blondie621 (May 22, 2009)

I am new on here, just joined tonight and am just wandering around! 
One word! Stunning!
Beautiful girl and beautiful pics! :thumbup:


----------



## craig (May 22, 2009)

Strong work! I love the snakes on your website.

Love & Bass


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (May 23, 2009)

However, I'm not a professional. This is just a fun hobby with a little extra cash coming in on the side. 

But myspace has ultimately been the best advertising tool for me. Most of all, it's free![/quote]

With pictures like that, maybe you ought to reconsider......


----------



## rubbertree (May 23, 2009)

your shots are amazing.


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 23, 2009)

Masterful on Shot #1. Awesome!


----------



## captainkimo (May 24, 2009)

Wow. I'm a fan of your works now. Those are very beautiful shots. Simply stunning. The model seems to be very cooperative. I like her smiles as they appear so genuine and natural. Hope to see more of your works soon.  Cheers!  _Captain Kimo_


----------



## wiredhernandez (May 24, 2009)

No kidding on the myspace advertising .. Apparently you have models lined up ... One hell of a hobby.


----------



## Erik McCormick (May 25, 2009)

I just got back from out of town.  I appreciate all the kind words and even critiques everyone has left.  I've been very lucky to work with some beautiful people and that really helps the photos stand out.  There is also a lot of other great work on here and I'm glad I can help contribute.  Again, thanks for the comments!


----------



## Nmink100 (May 28, 2009)

Hi Erik
Great stuff. Mind sharing some editing tips? Do you use portraiture filters?


----------



## Erik McCormick (May 28, 2009)

as for my editing, it's really not that involved (mainly because I've been doing it for awhile).  I don't use filters or even Photoshop.  I stick with Paint Shop Pro as it was always cheaper so I kinda learned with that.  Usually I fix blemishes first, smooth the skin, add some contrast, saturate or desaturate, then sharpen and I'm done.


----------



## snaggle (May 29, 2009)

Great shots, The last one is my fav, I love the clouds they make the pic.


----------



## JohnMF (May 31, 2009)

they're all very nice... but the pose on the 5th does look a little off, like she is missing an arm, and the perspective on the legs is odd.


----------



## JCleveland (Jun 5, 2009)

Other than missing an arm in #5, they look good =)


----------



## iflynething (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome shots. What was the lighting set up on the last one with the vette. What a sweet looking car. Did you do any PP on the clouds in the last one?

Gorgeous model also.

~Michael~


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 18, 2009)

I too am joining the Eric McCormick fan club. You must have a hell of a well paid day job if you havnt considered turning pro.


----------

